# vertical cerrado



## dariodsg (Sep 14, 2009)

hola quisiera hacer una pregunta con un tv hitachi cdh29gs7, la imagen esta cerrada casi al todo tiene las tensiones correspondiente y cambie el integrado LA78045 pero sigue igual podria ser el integrado LA 76931 7M


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 14, 2009)

gusto en saludarte dario.

no cuando el ic de salida vertical se daña, se ve en el trc una fina linea pero ese no es el caso. tu problema esta en los filtros electroliticos que se encuentra en el circuito, de vertical. lo que debes hacer es,cambiarlos todos. aunque por fuera se vean bien.

por service ajust no es osea que no es por servicio de ajuste.

intenta con esta información se que te servira de mucho.

exitos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hola dariodsg.
Hola ELIHU TOVAR. No pienses que te estoy siguiendo ...jajaja...

Bueno dariodsg, alguna vez tuve un caso similar, pero se trataba de otra marca, sin embargo, casi todos funcionan de manera similar. Me parece que ese circuito como los TDA 2005, funcionan como amplificador de audio. La señal de vertical tiene una frecuencia de 60hz así que no es muy diferente su funcionamiento.
Ahora bien, el diseño del circuito, como muchos los de diseño para audio, necesitan dos voltajes, uno negativo y otro positivo.
Cuando checaste los voltajes con seguridad solo verificaste el positivo y diste por hecho que todo estaba bien, y cambiaste el IC y resulto que continuaba la falla.

Pero muy lejos de la verdad. Observa que esos voltajes vienen de la etapa de horizontal, osea que vienen del flayback, se rectifican con diodos de alta velocidad y luego se filtran. (sigue las pistas, consigue un datasheet del IC- por internet)

Normalmente una resistencia que está en serie con los diodos rectificadores esta abierta. (Huy... ubiera puesto solo esto, sin tanta paja, pero *no*. Se trata de eseñarte a pescar no de darte el pescado).

Entonces checa los resistores cercanos al flayback. son de valor bajo- del orden de 1 ohm a 1.5 ohms. 

Enorabuena!!!


----------



## dariodsg (Sep 15, 2009)

desde ya muchisimas gracias por la repuesta y disculpa por la molestias


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 15, 2009)

No son molestias, para eso estamos aquí.

Imagina si lo fueran, nadie opinaría..

Saludos, luego nos cuentas como te fue..


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Sep 16, 2009)

para nada cronos para mi es un placer saludarte colega.

vuelvo y les digo el problema no es el integrado laxxxx el problema esta alrededor del ic.
si fuese el ic la linea fuera finita.

pero como dice dario esta casi cerrada para mi puede ser el ajuste de vertical hold (control de altura vertical) pero ese daño debe estar asociado, a filtros secos dañados, o resistencia abierta o desvalorizada.

exitos saludos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahora yo tengo un problema con un televisor mitsui, (tele pirata).
Se trata de lo siguiente: El televisor no arranca porque tiene el transistor de horizontal dañado. Ya lo saque y resulta que se trata de un 1803DFH, pero resulta que no lo encuentro en mi ciudad. Agluién conoce un sustituto para este transistor.
He dado vueltas por todos lados y nadie tiene idea de lo que es.

Se trata de un transistor NPN de alta velocidad de switcheo para voltaje; usado en deflección horizontal para televisores a color.

Tiene diodo damper, y resistencia de base emisor de 20 ohm.
Bueno, lo pueden ver en el datasheet. Pero no exixte en mi ciudad!!

Conoce alguien el sustituto?

Click..


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Feb 16, 2010)

hola colega gusto en saludarte...

lo que sucede es que por ser una marca de poca popularidad, tiende a que sus componentes sean algo perdidos en el comercio... lo que puedes hacer es remplazarlo por un transistor que tenga damper y resistencia que tenga similitudes al anterior.

hepa!!!    consegui algo que puede servirte...
exitos amigo!!!
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2300to2399/pdf/nte2324.pdf
saludos foro!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 16, 2010)

Caramba! Gracias ELIHU TOVAR, también encontre el S2055N pero el datasheet dice que es un scr. Aunque googl me dice que se trata de un transistor justo con las características que requiero.

Ni a quién hacerle caso. Mejor me voy con el tuyo. 
Una vez más gracias colega. Ahí estamos!! Ya te contaré si funciono el asunto.

Click..


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Feb 18, 2010)

ok de nada amigo para colaborarle en lo que mas pueda... igual sabes que el scr no puede trabajar como transistor de horizontal, intenta con el el que te dije es super buen ese reemplazo.... suerte con el tv amigo.

saludos foro!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Feb 22, 2010)

Listo ELIHU TOVAR!

El asunto ha quedado resuelto, gracias por el dato del transistor, me estaba desanimando ese televisor por lo raro de sus componentes, y muy sensibles por cierto.
Antes ya había reparado ese televisor, solo que el problema era del vertical, una de las resistencias estaba abierta. En esta ocasión el transistor latoso fue el problema, pero ya se resolvió.

Gracias!!

Click..


----------



## ELIHU TOVAR (Feb 22, 2010)

ha que bien me alegra!!! 

igual para eso estamos colega para ayudarnos jejeje 

cuidate exitos!!!


----------



## josetron (Oct 29, 2013)

hola me pasa algo parecido con un hitachi de 29" no arranca el la76931 7m por hai tocando los pines del 1 al
20 y oprimiendo el encendido arranca pero si lo apago misma historia que puede ser  todas las tensiones ok
perdon por mis orrores de caligrafias sin duda ese no es mi fuerte.



PD:amo la electronica estudie elctronica deje mucho tiempo pero arranque de nuevo mi tema faborito son las fuentes de energia infinita y vivo haciendo y experimentando con  todo lo que puedo rescatar de internet algunas funcionan otras por falta de tiempo y $$$ quedan relegadas pero alagun dia las voy a concretar


----------

